# [solved] wireless lan problem

## god8y

Solution Is found here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435&start=350

Answer to the solution: set up the channel and a nickname for yourself manually in the /etc/conf.d/net script (more info check the url from the thread I've posted above)

Well I've got myself a SMC2635W PCMCIA card and It gets detected and installed fine, but now I'm haveing a hard time configuring it, even with the wireless script thread I've found here it didn't work. Thisis the dmesg output:

```

S-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

zapping low mappings.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 OID_00                                    ) @ 0x000e6010

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INSYDE RSDT_000 0x00000001 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1fffb250

ACPI: FADT (v001 ACER   DCL32    0x00000200 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffb00

ACPI: BOOT (v001 INSYDE SYS_BOOT 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffb90

ACPI: DBGP (v001 INSYDE DBGP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x1ffffbc0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INSYDE   GV3Ref 0x00002000 INTL 0x20021002) @ 0x1fffb290

ACPI: DSDT (v001 ACER     0860   0x00000006 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1395.487 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 512820k/524224k available (3802k kernel code, 10640k reserved, 1208k data, 176k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 2760.70 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz stepping 05

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xe97a4, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040220

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 5 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 5 10)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.4

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

radeonfb: Invalid ROM signature 0 should be 0xaa55

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=215.00 Mhz, System=200.00 MHz

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: SEC

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1280x800

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Power Management enabled for Mobility chipsets

radeonfb: ATI Radeon \a  DDR SGRAM 64 MB

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.13 <tigran@veritas.com>

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

cpci_hotplug: CompactPCI Hot Plug Core version: 0.2

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

fakephp: Fake PCI Hot Plug Controller Driver

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

cpcihp_zt5550: ZT5550 CompactPCI Hot Plug Driver version: 0.2

cpcihp_generic: Generic port I/O CompactPCI Hot Plug Driver version: 0.1

cpcihp_generic: not configured, disabling.

pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

shpchp: shpc_init : shpc_cap_offset == 0

shpchp: shpc_init : shpc_cap_offset == 0

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 5 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:02:3f:10:b7:4f, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1100-0x1107, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

hda: ST94011A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: MATSHITACD-RW CW-8122, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 > p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.01 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d0001800-d0001fff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1170 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [1025:003c]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0010, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000020

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem e1848000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 00001200

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 00001600

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 00001700

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 18

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

i2c /dev entries driver

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.4

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hci_usb

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.1

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver bcm203x

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver bfusb

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.3 (Mon Mar 01 10:12:14 2004 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f3c45000767]

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49459 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ADM8211 Linux driver version 1.05 (June 24, 2003)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0000 -> 0003)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

8211: Hardware Address 00:04:E2:9E:9C:06, IRQ 11.

eth1: ADMtek Wireless rev 32 at 0x4000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xf0000400, irq 11

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.1

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.3

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.1

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.0

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max$

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda6) for (hda6)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

Adding 995988k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xb0000000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

 set channel 1

 set channel 2

 set channel 3

 set channel 4

 set channel 5

 set channel 6

 set channel 7

 set channel 8

 set channel 9

 set channel 10

 set channel 11

 set channel 12

 set channel 14

 set channel 1

 set channel 2

 set channel 3

 set channel 4

 set channel 5

 set channel 6

 set channel 7

 set channel 8

 set channel 9

 set channel 10

 set channel 11

 set channel 12

 set channel 13

 set channel 14

 set channel 1

 set channel 2

 set channel 3

 set channel 4

 set channel 5 

 set channel 6 

 set channel 7 

 set channel 8 

 set channel 9 

 set channel 10

 set channel 11

 set channel 12

 set channel 13

 set channel 14

 set channel 1

 set channel 2

 set channel 3

 set channel 4

 set channel 5 

 set channel 6 

 set channel 7 

 set channel 8 

 set channel 9 

 set channel 10

 set channel 11

 set channel 12

 set channel 13

 set channel 14

 set channel 4

 set channel 1

 and it keeps spamming my dmesg with the set channels

```

this is my /etc/conf.d/net config

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="10.0.0.8 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="10.0.0.10 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

#iface_eth1="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth1="..."

# An external script can be run by specifying its location below

#preifup_eth0="/run/this/script"

#preifdown_eth=0"/run/this/script"

##############################################################################

#                             Wireless settings                              #

##############################################################################

# Hard code an ESSID to an interface

# This needs to be done when the driver doesn't support scanning

# Set to "any" to connect to any ESSID

# This may work for drivers that don't support scanning but you need automatic AP association

wireless_essid_eth0="De-Coninck"

# Set the mode of the interface. Managed is default

wireless_mode_eth0="Managed"

# Setup any other config commands. This is basically the iwconfig argument

# without the iwconfig $iface

#wireless_config_eth0=""

# Set private driver ioctls. This is basically the iwpriv argument without

# the iwpriv $iface

#wireless_priv_eth0=""

# Some drivers need to scan in Ad-Hoc mode

# After scan, the mode is reset to the one defined above

wireless_scan_mode_eth0="Ad-Hoc"

# We can define various timeouts in seconds here

wireless_sleep_scan_eth0="1"

wireless_sleep_associate_eth0="5"

# Below you can define private ioctls to run before and after scanning

# Format is the same as the wireless_priv above

# This is needed for the HostAP drivers

wireless_priv_scan_pre_eth0="host_roaming 2"

wireless_priv_scan_post_eth0="host_roaming 0"

# Define a WEP key per ESSID

# IMPORTANT: any characters that are NOT in a_z A_Z 0_9 should be

# replaced with the _ character. For example #123 becomes _123

# wireless_key takes the same parameters as the key function in iwconfig

# You can also set iface, dhcpcd and gateway options per ESSID

# If they aren't set then the defaults for the interface are used

# IMPORTANT: don't set an interface for wireless gateway - just use an IP address

# The below examples use ESSID - change it to yours.

# You can't use "any" for an ESSID here

#wireless_key_De-Coninck="open 01234567890123456789012345"

# or you can use strings. Passphrase IS NOT supported

#wireless_key_ESSID="open s:foobar"

# You can also override the interace settings here - even provide

# a nameserver/domain per ESSID

#wireless_iface_De-Coninck="10.0.0.11 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#wireless_dhcpcd_De-Coninck="..."

#wireless_gateway_De-Coninck="10.0.0.30"

#wireless_nameserver_De-Coninck="195.130.130.130"

#wireless_domain_ESSID=""

# LEAP users will want to use the preassociate setting to specify

# an authentication script

#wireless_preassociate_ESSID="/run/this/script"

#wireless_preifup_ESSID="/run/this/script"

#wireless_preifdown_ESSID="/run/this/script"

# This lists the preferred ESSIDs to connect to in order

# ESSID's can contain any characters here as they must match the broadcast

# ESSID exactly

# Seperate the ESSIDs with tabs - NOT spaces

# If the first ESSID isn't found then it moves onto the next

# If this isn't defined then it connects to the first one found

#wireless_preferred="ESSID1     ESSID2  ESSID3  ESSID4"

##############################################################################

#                            End Wireless Settings                           #

##############################################################################

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth0/10.0.0.30"

```

I've got 2AP's in my room atm and it doesnt get connected to any of it, with or without WEP I even tried almost every possible iwconfig command, hope someone can help me with this.Last edited by god8y on Thu Mar 25, 2004 6:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

You don't normally need to set wireless_scan_mode, wireless_priv_scan_pre or wireless_priv_scan_post. Have you tried it without those three settings?

Also, you cannot use the - symbol in ESSID names for wireless settings. Use the _ symbol instead. The only place you can use it is in the wireless_preferred list.

Failing all the above, postup the output of 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 if your wireless device is eth0

----------

## god8y

The out put of /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start shows that everything is ok and brings up the device with the ip i assigned to it, but it doesn't connect to one of the AP's. I even rechanged the ESSID on the AP to try and connect.

```

zarekk root # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Bringing eth1 up...                                                    [ ok ]

```

this is what iwconfig eth1 gives me:

```

zarekk root # iwconfig eth1

eth1      IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          Bit Rate=0kb/s   Tx-Power=47 dBm   Sensitivity:0/65535  

          Retry limit:3   RTS thr=2346 B   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

iwconfig eth1 ap gives me this though:

```

zarekk root # iwlist eth1 ap 

eth1      Peers/Access-Points in range:

    00:0D:88:84:9A:DC

    00:0D:88:99:49:56

```

can't figure out what's not working or what i'm doing wrong :s

----------

## god8y

ok , now this IS weird, I just discovered I can ping my laptop wireless, but I never set up any WEP key thats enabled on my AP  and iwconfig eth1 doesnt show up what AP it's using though. It seems to be using the AP without WEP enabled, but how can I get it connected to the one with WEP enabled ? I tried those wireless options with WEP but then I get the errors he doesn't know those commands.

----------

## UberLord

Looks like you've configured wireless settings for eth0 when your card is eth1.

Also, ensure that /etc/init.d/net.eth1 is linked to net.eth0 OR it's the wireless script posted here.

If you see a message after starting eth1 that it's configuring wireless networking then you know that the script is trying to configure it.

----------

## UberLord

```
iwlist eth1 scan
```

 should more information like ESSID's  :Wink: 

----------

## god8y

My drivers don't support scanning   :Crying or Very sad: 

oh and i edited the conf.d/net file correct, i figured out i was wrong indeed   :Cool: 

----------

## UberLord

So it's working now?   :Question: 

----------

## god8y

Well it doesn't work I've just rechecked, it adds an alias for eth0 I guess, as when I pull out the networkcable from eth0 it stops pinging the wireless ip from another pc.

somethings you've said:

```

zarekk root # iwlist eth1 scan   

eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported

```

and then I see this in dmesg:

```

8211: unhandled ioctl = 00008b18

```

```

zarekk root # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Bringing eth1 up...                                                    [ ok ]

```

That's all I get when starting the network device, I don't see anything about wireless things like you said but if I check dmesg again now, I see it tries to set channels from 0 to 14.

some other output:

```

zarekk root # cat /proc/net/wireless 

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 16

  eth1: 0000    0     0.    0        0      0      0      0      0        0

```

```

zarekk root # iwconfig eth1

eth1      IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          Bit Rate=0kb/s   Tx-Power=47 dBm   Sensitivity:0/65535  

          Retry limit:3   RTS thr=2346 B   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

this was after starting eth1 up (nothing changes)

----------

## UberLord

Please ensure that /etc/init.d/net.eth1 is actually my wireless script. You can check by searching for setup_wireless_env in the script. If that exists then the script is linked OK.

Also, check that /usr/sbin/iwconfig exists.

----------

## god8y

ok, I've replaced my net.eth1 script and I get this now:

```

zarekk root # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 66: wireless_key_De-Coninck=shared 01234567890123456789                012345: command not found

 * Configuring wireless network for eth1...

 *   Connecting to "De_Coninck"

 *   Failed to associate with the access point De_Coninck

 * Failed to configure wireless for eth1                                  [ !! ]

```

alltough I need a WEP key to connect now, it seems to fail to associate with the AP (it's right next to the laptop to be sure it can connect)

PS: I got the /usr/sbin/iwconfig  :Smile: 

also: iwlist eth1 ap doesn't bring up any AP's :s

----------

## UberLord

 *god8y wrote:*   

> ok, I've replaced my net.eth1 script and I get this now:
> 
> ```
> 
> zarekk root # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
> ...

 

I'm not suprised - really

Change wireless_key_De-Coninck to wireless_key_De_Coninck in /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: I got the /usr/sbin/iwconfig 
> 
> also: iwlist eth1 ap doesn't bring up any AP's :s

 

PS iwlist eth1 scan should  :Wink: 

----------

## god8y

```
 

zarekk root # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Configuring wireless network for eth1...

 *   eth1 does not support setting keys

 *   Connecting to "De_Coninck"

 *   Failed to associate with the access point De_Coninck

 * Failed to configure wireless for eth1                                  [ !! ]

```

```

zarekk root # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported

```

So it seems I can't use WEP keys with my drivers for my ADMTEK chipset card? (I've never seen on the net it was impossible) alsa the drivers don't support scanning, unles you know or found some  other drivers I could use for it except the latest 'open source' admtek drivers

----------

## UberLord

If the driver doesn't support scanning, it may be able to connect to an AP without specifying it.

Was my documentation really that hard to read?

If you set wireless_essid_eth1="any" then that should connect to any AP broadcasting it's ESSID

----------

## god8y

yeah I couldn't understand :s I'll try again later when the laptop can reboot back into linux again to retry. But whats up with the 'eth1 does not support setting keys' ?

----------

## UberLord

 *god8y wrote:*   

> But whats up with the 'eth1 does not support setting keys' ?

 

Default error message when something goes wrong. From the looks of your previous posts it's because you prefix the WEP key with the word shared. Change shared to restricted and it should work.

Strangely, "open" is more secure than restricted (shared) - don't ask me why though!

----------

## god8y

i still get this:

```

zarekk root # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Configuring wireless network for eth1...

 *   Connecting to "De_Coninck"

 *   Failed to associate with the access point De_Coninck

 * Failed to configure wireless for eth1                                  [ !! ]

```

and when i use any for essid i get this:

```

zarekk root # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Configuring wireless network for eth1...

 *   Connecting to "any"

 *   Failed to associate with the access point any

 * No Access Points found for eth1

 * Failed to configure wireless for eth1                                  [ !! 

```

Seems like the card doesn't detect any AP's when I'm booting in linux :/

and if i use the iwconfig eth1 ap mac-addres it gives me this:

```

zarekk root # iwconfig eth1 ap 00:0d:88:84:9a:dc

Error for wireless request "Set AP Address" (8B14) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

```

----------

## UberLord

Is your AP broadcasting it's ESSID?

----------

## god8y

yes, i've also discovered that iwlist eth1 apdoesn't always show an AP now i get this one:

```

zarekk root # iwlist eth1 ap

eth1      Peers/Access-Points in range:

    00:0D:88:99:49:56

```

but still not able to connect to the ap even when things are set to any.

----------

## god8y

-bump- 

still didn't found a solution  :Sad: 

I also see the wlan and lan leds flick 2times orso when i try to start the nic , but it keeps saying that it fails to associate with the AP

----------

